# ifconfig doesnt show wpi0



## Romanrp (Sep 4, 2010)

My friend has a toshiba laptop with a intel 3945abg  wireless card.
When she does ifconfig wpi0 doesnt show up.
This is in her /boot/loader.conf

```
if_wpi_load="YES"
wlan_load="YES"
wlan_amrr_load="YES"
firmware_load="YES"
wpifw_load="YES"
wlan_xauth_load="YES"
legal.intel_wpi.license_ack=1
```
What could be the problem?
She is using freebsd 8.1-Release amd64.


----------



## bschmidt (Sep 7, 2010)

Does `# pciconf -l` show it?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2010)

Romanrp said:
			
		

> My friend has a toshiba laptop with a intel 3945abg  wireless card.
> When she does ifconfig wpi0 doesnt show up.



If it doesn't show in pciconf -lv, check if the wireless is enabled in the BIOS.

Most wireless on/off switches are soft switches, but ISTR seeing some that act more like power switches, so check that also.


----------

